# vacanze



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

Avete prenotato le vostre vacanze? Ho la sensazione che ci sia il pienone ovunque.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

Il solito posto.


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il solito posto.


hai una casa lì ? per solito vuol dire che vai sempre lì da tempo[/QUOTE]


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

Vado in Corsica da 20 anni. No, nessuna seconda casa. Campeggio, bungalow.


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

Mai stato in Corsica . Da amici ne ho sempre sentito parlare molto bene .


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Mai stato in Corsica . Da amici ne ho sempre sentito parlare molto bene .


Assolutamente. Fuori dalla folla agostana senza bisogno di andare troppo lontano.


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Fuori dalla folla agostana senza bisogno di andare troppo lontano.


La devo tenere in considerazione per il futuro. Oltretutto vi abita un mio vecchio prof che ora ha un centro diving proprio in Corsica. Fu lui ad incuriosirmi e a farmi avvicinare al mondo delle immersioni


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> La devo tenere in considerazione per il futuro. Oltretutto vi abita un mio vecchio prof che ora ha un centro diving proprio in Corsica. Fu lui ad incuriosirmi e a farmi avvicinare al mondo delle immersioni


Sai in che località?


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sai in che località?


No. L' ho scoperto anni fa guardando la TV . Stavo guardando FRance24 e l hanno intervistato.


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

Comunque quest' anno voglio farmi una bella vacanza con tante immersioni e buon cibo. Andrò a Favignana in settembre . Ad agosto andrò qualche giorno in val pusteria con i ragazzi e la mia futura exmoglie


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2021)

In Puglia. Girando un po’


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In Puglia. Girando un po’


Bellissima la Puglia . Anni fa avevamo affittato un trullo , eravamo senza figli, veramente una vacanza romantica


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Bellissima la Puglia . Anni fa avevamo affittato un trullo , eravamo senza figli, veramente una vacanza romantica


Anche noi qualche notte in trullo
Nulla di romantico però


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche noi qualche notte in trullo
> Nulla di romantico però


Noi eravamo giovani allora .....tu lo sei anche adesso


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Noi eravamo giovani allora .....tu lo sei anche adesso


Mi confondi con qualcuno


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi confondi con qualcuno


NO No ...non ti confondo... mi hai fatto scoprire la miglior torta fritta del mondo !!


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> NO No ...non ti confondo... mi hai fatto scoprire la miglior torta fritta del mondo !!


Ellamadonna.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> NO No ...non ti confondo... mi hai fatto scoprire la miglior torta fritta del mondo !!


Bene mi fa piacere


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ellamadonna.


è donna dai mille talenti


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> è donna dai mille talenti


 grazie


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Avete prenotato le vostre vacanze? Ho la sensazione che ci sia il pienone ovunque.


Io ci sono ora.
Non ho prenotato nulla perche non ne ho bisogno.
E’ la prima di tre tranche estive delle quali due da solo con la mia consorte ed una tutti e 8.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io ci sono ora.
> Non ho prenotato nulla perche non ne ho bisogno.
> E’ la prima di tre tranche estive delle quali due da solo con la mia consorte ed una tutti e 8.


Otto?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Giugno 2021)

Otto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Otto.


Ero ferma a 6


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Giugno 2021)

Cane e gatto, fanno 8.
Non vorrai abbandonarli in un canile o gattile?
O vengono con me o sto a casa con loro.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Cane e gatto, fanno 8.
> Non vorrai abbandonarli in un canile o gattile?
> O vengono con me o sto a casa con loro.


Non li avrei contati, pur portandoli, se li avessi.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non li avrei contati, pur portandoli, se li avessi.


Pazienza, siamo diversi, per fortuna reciproca.


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2021)

Noi appena tornati da montagna 
Faremo un po' di mare nel solito posto tutti insieme sperando non ci sia delirio ma solitamente è un posto tranquillo


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Cane e gatto, fanno 8.
> Non vorrai abbandonarli in un canile o gattile?
> O vengono con me o sto a casa con loro.


anche noi tutti insieme ti dico che partiamo con due auto


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> anche noi tutti insieme ti dico che partiamo con due auto


Noi siamo in camper. Sembra l’aria di Noe...solo non si vedono i due leo Corni (più o meno) 

un anno pure il canarino ci siam portati.


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In Puglia. Girando un po’


Io sto in Puglia da tre settimane ne devo fare un altra con nuora e nipotino e la prossima ritorno a casa ,mi farò a settembre un viaggetto programmato e pagato per metà l'altro anno annullato causa covid , gita culturale  visitando città della Emilia Romagna


----------



## Carola (29 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io sto in Puglia da tre settimane ne devo fare un altra con nuora e nipotino e la prossima ritorno a casa ,mi farò a settembre un viaggetto programmato e pagato per metà l'altro anno annullato causa covid , gita culturale  visitando città della Emilia Romagna


puglia ad agostoio pessimo ricordo un delirio
In luglio e come e ?


----------



## francoff (29 Giugno 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> puglia ad agostoio pessimo ricordo un delirio
> In luglio e come e ?


Noi ci andammo proprio in  luglio ma di tanti anni fa. non avevamo neppure i figli ..c era gente ma non era un delirio...


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2021)

Ora non so mi dicono che luglio e agosto è strapieno ,gente che ti passa sopra ,ora solo sabato e domenica c'è il caos vengono le persone del posto .
Vi ricordo che io sempre ad agosto facevo le ferie e nel caos mi ci sono sempre trovato bene ,basta  isolarsi ,ma poi vuoi mettere quante persone vedi ,di tutti i tipi  ci passo intere ore ad osservare ,e per non dire delle donne che è sempre un bel guardare o anche sentirle dialogare tra loro ,si hanno visioni delle loro vite  in tempo reale. Puoi mettiamoci il mare pulito  e il mangiare buono nelle masserie che non dispiace.


----------

